# Skim coat on top of paint



## DIY1234 (Oct 16, 2017)

Hi all! I'm new to this group and want to Thank U ahead of time for any advice with this project. Initially I replaced the ceiling in the bathroom but was in a bit of hurry and not enough experience to do a decent drywall compounding/sanding job because my girlfriend was coming back and I wanted it to look finished upon her arrival. When I was taking down the old sheetrock I ripped some of the paint and paper off the walls. With that said I was able to sand and use primer on the walls and put 2 layers of Satin paint on the ceiling. After a couple of days of looking at it I was not happy and decided to redo some of the corners and seams on the ceiling. About 3 weeks have passed between now and initial project. Currently I?m almost done with sanding down the areas on walls and ceiling. Below are the several questions/concerns that I have and need your input.

1. After restarting the project and sanding/scraping down ceiling areas I was able to pull away pieces of paint and no I did not use primer on the ceiling because Home depot folks recommended using the paint and primer in one. The concern is that the paint will sag or fall off at some point after I prime or just repaint. Is there something I can do to make sure that it does not happen?

2. Once the first question is resolved should I put a skim coat over the walls and ceiling before priming and/or painting?


----------



## NotyeruncleBob (Mar 9, 2017)

Skim coat of what?


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Most likely cause for the peeling paint is drywall sanding dust that wasn't removed prior to painting. IMO the primer in the paint is more of a marketing ploy than anything else, whenever a primer is needed you should use a dedicated primer tailored for the job at hand.

There normally isn't any issues with skim coating over latex paint, if the paint has a sheen - scuff sand first.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Mark steered you right. Hopefully you've learned the folks at the store did not and will be shopping at a paint store instead of a paint department in the future.


----------



## DIY1234 (Oct 16, 2017)

I was thinking using easy sand 45 joint compound that I used to on the drywall


----------



## DIY1234 (Oct 16, 2017)

mark sr said:


> Most likely cause for the peeling paint is drywall sanding dust that wasn't removed prior to painting. IMO the primer in the paint is more of a marketing ploy than anything else, whenever a primer is needed you should use a dedicated primer tailored for the job at hand.
> 
> There normally isn't any issues with skim coating over latex paint, if the paint has a sheen - scuff sand first.


Thanks Mark! I used satin paint on the ceiling but think that I will need to scuff sand first anyway


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

DIY1234 said:


> I was thinking using easy sand 45 joint compound that I used to on the drywall


I would use an all purpose joint compound instead of the 45 minute mud.

Reason being the AP joint compound has more glue in it and will adhere better. 

If you read the directions on the 45 minute mud it probably say's "Do not use for skim coating".

Here's a couple different options fro skim coating:










Hope that helps and Good luck! :thumbsup: -Paul


----------



## DIY1234 (Oct 16, 2017)

Sir MixAlot said:


> DIY1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking using easy sand 45 joint compound that I used to on the drywall
> ...


Thanks Sir MixAlot!


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

DIY1234 said:


> Thanks Sir MixAlot!


 @DIY1234, Always happy to help my friend!:thumbsup:


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Sir MixAlot said:


> I would use an all purpose joint compound instead of the 45 minute mud.
> 
> *Reason being the AP joint compound has more glue in it and will adhere better. *
> 
> ...


Sir Mixy......

Just a quick question.... not so much about skim coating as more of a general clarrification....

I've always thought durabond or the easy sand products were *stronger* and often recomended for the initial tape coat... but you mention AP has more glue.

Am I wrong... or misunderstanding as to the relative differences.????

TIA


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Sir Mixy......
> 
> Just a quick question.... not so much about skim coating as more of a general clarrification....
> 
> ...


Yes, for first coating fiberglass mesh tape, bedding tape or even second coating hot mud is good. 

The hot mud has more strength in bulk/thickness. Not so much with thin coats. Escpecially if it's thinned with water for skim coating.

Hope that helps, -Paul


----------

